# Planted Tank



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

what all do you need for a planted tank?


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

It is heavily dependent on what plants you want to be able to grow, what are your tank dimensions and how many gallons, knowing that I can help you a little more. Also what kind of plants are you looking to grow.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

150 gallon tank 72 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 28 1/2. mostly onion plants some drift wood plants amazon sword.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

quote name='SandNukka15' date='17 November 2010 - 03:17 PM' timestamp='1290025054' post='2611351']
150 gallon tank 72 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 28 1/2. mostly onion plants some drift wood plants amazon sword.
[/quote]
For plants like that a double tube normal t8 should be fine. Right now i have a 4ft single strip light over my 125g thats filled with crypts. If you want to be more efficient energy wise something like a t5 will give you more light per watt.

Onions arnt hard but for swords you will probably want a double tube strip or t5. You can do any substrate for the onions, crypts... but for the swords you either want a good plant substrate or to add some fertilizer tabs as swords often decline in substrates like gravel or sand so if you want a cheap substrate liek that you should probably give them a root tab every once in a while


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks


----------

